# Kartoffelpüree und Kartoffelbrei



## Hutschi

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Kartoffelpüree und Kartoffelbrei?

Worin besteht er?

Für mich besteht ein wesentlicher Unterschied in der Zubereitungsart und im Geschmack. 

Kartoffelpüree ist weicher und wässriger und ich kenne ihn nur aus Gaststätten und der Betriebsküche, auch vom Lieferservice. 

Kartoffelbrei ist fester und schmeckt mir persönlich viel besser. In Gaststätten steht er nur sehr selten auf der Speisekarte.

Aber ist die unterschiedliche Herstellung ausreichend? Laut Wikipedia sind beides die gleichen Gerichte.


----------



## FloVi

Ich schließe mich der Wikipedia an. Die unterschiedliche Herstellung kam vermutlich mit den Möglichkeiten der Massenproduktion auf. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man gerade in "Gaststätten" die Mengenangaben für Wasser etwas großzügiger auslegt.

Ach ja, ich kenne in dem Zusammenhang auch noch den Begriff "Stampfkartoffeln".


----------



## Henryk

Das ist doch beides dasselbe, nur dass es regional eben anders gesagt wird.


----------



## Aurin

Ich kenne beide Begriffe auch als Synonyme. Passend zu Flovis Stampfkartoffeln kenne ich auch noch den Ausdruck "Quetschkartoffeln".


----------



## Hutschi

Henryk said:


> Das ist doch beides dasselbe, nur dass es regional eben anders gesagt wird.


 
Das ist eben die Frage.
Regional hat das eine Gericht unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen, die Unterschiede werden ignoriert oder es gibt verschiedene Bezeichnungen für verschiedene Gerichte.

Für mich sind eher Stampfkartoffeln und Kartoffelbrei Synonyme, Kartoffelpüree unterscheidet sich davon. 

Im südlichen Thüringer Wald ist das Dialektsynonym zu Kartoffelbrei "Zamet" - es unterscheidet sich in der Herstellung zu den mir bekannten Kartoffelpüreerezepten deutlich.

Wie es aussieht, sind aber Kartoffelbrei und Kartoffelpüree standardsprachlich tatsächlich Synonyme und die Unterschiede werden nicht betrachtet. Sie werden nur regionalsprachlich betrachtet.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Kartoffelpüree und Kartoffelbrei?


Nein, die Wörter sind synonym.



> Für mich besteht ein wesentlicher Unterschied in der Zubereitungsart und im Geschmack.


Das ist wahrscheinlich eine falsche Deduktion Deinerseits. Massenware trägt vielleicht häufiger den edler klingenden Namen Kartoffelpürree -- das ist aber nur Marketing. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Es bedeutet dann, dass auf der einen Seite tatsächlich Kartoffelbrei, Kartoffelpüree und Kartoffelmus stehen (unabhängig vom Rezept und zum Teil als Oberbegriffe verschiedener Rezepte), auf der anderen Seite regionale Gerichte wie Zamet, Flockzamet, Abernmauge, Stampfkartoffeln (?) und ähnliche. Nur die letzteren haben relativ feststehende Rezepte.

Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es bedeutet dann, dass auf der einen Seite tatsächlich Kartoffelbrei, Kartoffelpüree und Kartoffelmus stehen (unabhängig vom Rezept und zum Teil als Oberbegriffe verschiedener Rezepte)


Ja, so ist es wohl. Überregionale Bezeichnungen für Gerichte beinhalten quasi nie das genaue Rezept -- wie sollten sie auch? 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich habe nie einen wesentlichen Unterschied bemerkt, außer, dass er zu Hause _Kartoffelbrei_ genannt wird und fester ist und in der Gaststätte _Kartoffelpüree_ heißt und meistens wässriger und matschiger aussieht.

Schmecken sollten sie beide etwa gleich. _Kartoffelmus_ kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe nie einen wesentlichen Unterschied bemerkt, außer, dass er zu Hause _Kartoffelbrei_ genannt wird und fester ist und in der Gaststätte _Kartoffelpüree_ heißt und meistens wässriger und matschiger aussieht.
> 
> Schmecken sollten sie beide etwa gleich. _Kartoffelmus_ kenne ich gar nicht.


 
Danke, Whodunit.
Wenn der Unterschied besteht und dafür eine unterschiedliche Bezeichnung vorhanden ist, bezeichnen die Begriffe aber dann doch Unterschiedliches. Oder nicht?

Ich habe das gleiche festgestellt, daraus resultierte meine Frage. 
Vielleicht ist der Unterschied regional und nicht ausschließlich im Marketing-Bereich.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Danke, Whodunit.
> Wenn der Unterschied besteht und dafür eine unterschiedliche Bezeichnung vorhanden ist, bezeichnen die Begriffe aber dann doch Unterschiedliches. Oder nicht?
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche festgestellt, daraus resultierte meine Frage.
> Vielleicht ist der Unterschied regional und nicht ausschließlich im Marketing-Bereich.




Hutschi, mal allen Ernstes, Whodunit hat genau das Gegentel erklärt. Natürlich ist Massenware fast immer schlechter als Selbstgemachtes, und natürlich tendiert man zuhause dazu, normale Namen zu vergeben, während das Marketing etwas edlere Namen versucht zu finden. Beide Ausdrücke bezeichnen aber das gleiche und alles andere ist reine Koinzidenz. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Allen Ernstes, wenn Marketing für schlechtere Ware edlere Namen gefunden hat, dann findet ein Sprachwandel statt. Die Ware erhält den Namen. Er nimmt die Eigenschaften des damit Bezeichneten an. Wenn ich zu Hause Kartoffelpüree machen wollte, dann würde ich ihn so zubereiten, dass er aussieht und schmeckt, wie der in der Gaststätte. 

Nebenbei: Ich glaube nicht, dass der Name "Kartoffelpüree" edler ist. Bist Du sicher, dass der Name aus dem Marketingbereich kommt? Ich habe keine Belege dafür gefunden.

Aber dass beide wirklich das gleiche bezeichnen, scheint in großen Teilen des Sprachgebietes zu stimmen. (Dort ist dann auch das gleiche gemeint.)

Whodunit hat den Unterschied für den Bereich, in dem er wohnt, bestätigt. Das ist insofern interessant, dass es den Unterschied in dem Bereich, in dem Du wohnst, nicht gibt. Auch in Aurins, Flovis und Henryks Bereich sind es Synonyme.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich zu Hause Kartoffelpüree machen wollte, dann würde ich ihn so zubereiten, dass er aussieht und schmeckt, wie der in der Gaststätte.


Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch. Die Wörter sind synonym. 



> Nebenbei: Ich glaube nicht, dass der Name "Kartoffelpüree" edler ist. Bist Du sicher, dass der Name aus dem Marketingbereich kommt? Ich habe keine Belege dafür gefunden.


Nein, da bin ich nicht sicher! Ich stelle mir vor, daß es durchaus Gegenden gibt, die einfach so dazu auch zuhause Kartoffelpürree sagen. Ich kenne aber, genau wie Du, viele kommerzielle Marken, die es Pürree nennen und nur wenige, die es Brei nennen und ich _vermute_, daß den Marketingspezialisten die schlichte Bezeichnung Brei nicht so gefallen hat. Wenn viele Dein höchst subjektives Empfinden bzgl. der schlechten Qualität von Pürree teilen, dann könnte es gut sein, daß in wenigen Jahren sehr viele kommerzielle Produkte wieder Brei genannt werden -- um die Qualität des Selbstgemachten zu suggerieren. 

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Kartoffelpüree und Kartoffelbrei?

Es gab bereits eine Reihe von Antworten. Mich interessiert vor allem die individuelle Beantwortung:

Kontext:
*Mich interessieren jetzt zwei noch Probleme:*

*1. Unterschiede in der Bedeutung. Ist sie gleich oder unterschiedlich?*
*2. Unterschiede in der Verwendung. Wenn beide Wörter gleiche Bedeutung hat, gibt es stilistische oder regionale Unterschiede in der Verwendung?* 

Ich habe beide Unterschiede bemerkt, bin aber nicht sicher.

(Es geht auch um den Wikipedia-Artikel zu "Kartoffelpüree".)


----------



## Suilan

Zuhause in NRW haben wir nur Kartoffelpüree gesagt. Kartoffelbrei habe ich erst hier im Schwabenländle gehört und fand es anfangs sehr komisch. Brei ist doch etwas, das Babies essen!


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Suilan.
In dem Fall ist es eine regionale Verwendung.


----------



## berndf

Vielleicht eher eine Altersfrage. Ich habe als Kind in den 60ern auch in NRW gelebt und wir hatten immer Kartoffelbrei gesagt. Kartoffelpüree wäre mir gestelzt vorgekommen.

@Hutschi: Ich glaube, Du versuchst da wirklich einen Unterschied zu sehen, wo es keinen gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Bernd. 
Es ist nicht so, dass ich das lediglich zu sehen versuche. Es ist so, wie ich es kennenlernte. Vielleicht liegt es an der Region oder an meinem Alter oder der Umgebung. 
Für mich war der Unterschied über 50 Jahre stabil. Erst durch die Wikipedia erfuhr ich, dass es keinen geben solle. Bei der Diskussion im vergangenen Jahr habe ich schon einige Meinungen gehört. (Ich hatte die Diskussion hier vergessen.) 

Ich versuche, zu finden, wie der gegenwärtige Stand ist:

"Kartoffelpüree" hat eine höhere Stilebene. 
In diesem Fall bezeichnen beide Begriffe das Gleiche.

Wenn nur einer der Begriffe verwendet wird, bezeichnen sie ebenfalls das Gleiche.

In der Gastronomie wird der Begriff "Kartoffelpüree" vorgezogen und das Gericht wird nach einem relativ einheitlichen Rezept hergestellt.


----------



## berndf

Ein stilistischer Unterschied besteht sicher. Für industrielle Ware würde man aus stilistischen Gründen i.d.R. Kartoffelpüree sagen. Ich denke da wie Kajjo, das der von Dir wahrgenomme Qualitätsunterschied Folge des stilistischen Unterschieds ist aber nicht in der Semantik der Ausdrücke begründet ist.


----------



## sokol

Hutschi said:


> *1. Unterschiede in der Bedeutung. Ist sie gleich oder unterschiedlich?*



Absolut gleich, meiner Meinung nach.



Hutschi said:


> *2. Unterschiede in der Verwendung. Wenn beide Wörter gleiche Bedeutung hat, gibt es stilistische oder regionale Unterschiede in der Verwendung?*


 In Österreich sagt man nur *Erdäpfelpürree *oder *Kartoffelpürree *- niemals wird eine Zusammensetzung mit "Brei" verwendet: letztere sind, glaub ich, wohl nur in Deutschland üblich, vielleicht auch noch in der Schweiz (und eventuell in Tiroler Fremdenverkehrsgebieten mit hohem Anteil an deutschen Touristen).

Das Pürree, das man in österreichischen Wirtshäusern kriegt, ist fest und nicht wässrig, bzw. wenn ein Wirt wagt, wässriges aufzutischen, dann hat er schnell einen Ruf weg.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ich denke, da man im Internet sowohl unter Kartoffelpüree als auch unter Kartoffelbrei Rezepte findet, die die Zutaten Kartoffeln, Salz, Butter, Muskat, Milch/Sahne, (Pfeffer) enthalten, drüfte zumindest im alltäglichen Gebrauch beides das gleiche bezeichnen.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> In Österreich sagt man nur Erdäpfelpürree oder Kartoffelpürree - niemals wird eine Zusammensetzung mit "Brei" verwendet: letztere sind, glaub ich, wohl nur in Deutschland üblich, *vielleicht auch noch in der Schweiz* (und eventuell in Tiroler Fremdenverkehrsgebieten mit hohem Anteil an deutschen Touristen).


Der schweizer Ausdruck ist _Kartoffelstock_.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> Das Pürree, das man in österreichischen Wirtshäusern kriegt, ist fest und nicht wässrig, bzw. wenn ein Wirt wagt, wässriges aufzutischen, dann hat er schnell einen Ruf weg.


 
Die Qualität der Küche von traditionellen Wirtshäusern ist in Österreich auch deutlich besser als in weiten Teilen Deutschlands. In manchen deutschen Grossstädten ist es inzwischen einfacher, ein gutes mongolisches Restaurant zu finden als ein gutes deutsches. (Ich übertreibe hier nur geringfügig.)


----------



## Suilan

> "Kartoffelpüree" hat eine höhere Stilebene.


 
Ich finde ich nicht, dass das etwas mit Stilebene zu tun hat. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man im familiären Bereich Kartoffelbrei sagen würde, und z.B. seinem Chef oder einem Kunden gegenüber Kartoffelpüree.

Jedenfalls habe ich es die ersten 20 Jahre meines Lebens nur unter der Bezeichnung "Kartoffelpüree" gekannt. Und jetzt muss ich erfahren, dass es in den Ohren anderer gestelzt klingt, oh je. Da hat man ja gar keine Chance, "normal" zu klingen. Fremdworte und andere hochgestochene Sachen kann man ja vermeiden, aber wie soll ein Mensch ahnen, dass Kartoffelpüree hochgestochen klingt. 

Lasst doch die Leute so reden, wie sie's gewohnt sind, ohne ihnen was zu unterstellen.

Apropos, hier ein netter Link. Kartoffelpüree/Kartoffelbrei ist zwar nicht dabei, aber viele andere nette regionale Unterschiede.

http://www.philhist.uni-augsburg.de/lehrstuehle/germanistik/sprachwissenschaft/ada/runde_4/f12a-b/


----------



## Hutschi

Suilan said:


> Ich finde ich nicht, dass das etwas mit Stilebene zu tun hat. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man im familiären Bereich Kartoffelbrei sagen würde, und z.B. seinem Chef oder einem Kunden gegenüber Kartoffelpüree.


 
Genau das ist meine Erfahrung. Zu Hause sage ich praktisch immer "Kartoffelbrei", während ich in Gaststätten das sage, was auf der Speisekarte steht. Im Falle der in unserem Betrieb ausliegenden Speisekarte ist es meist (?) "Kartoffelpüree". Das sage ich dann auch zu unseren Kunden. Allerdings sind es eben hier auch unterschiedliche Gerichte. Kartoffelbrei ist dann synonym zu "Kartoffelpüree" zum Beispiel in Österreich. 

Beispiel für Dresden:
http://www.laola-zentralkueche.de/web/index.htm
Sahnekartoffelpüree, Kräuterkartoffelpüree usw. 
Alle diese sind weich und wässrig. Das bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass sie schlecht schmecken, es ist eine andere Zubereitungsart.

Stilistisch passt dazu "Dessert" statt "Nachtisch". Deshalb glaube ich jetzt an eine Stilfrage, sofern es tatsächlich Synonyme sind.

PS: Gerade auf dem Gebiet der Speisen gibt es zahlreiche regionale Besonderheiten bei den Begriffen.


----------

